# Kbox mini known problems



## Marius1988 (27/1/16)

Hi guys I wanted to find out if you guys know about any issues the kbox mini's have as I have been having a few and how to fix them. the major ones I am getting is that it is leaking e-juice not alot but every now and then I can see the juice coming out the air holes.Other issue is the resistance is jumping like crazy all of a sudden I built a 0.8 RBA and it jumps to 0.9 1.0 and sometimes 2.3 and above. Anyone else having these issues ?


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi guys I wanted to find out if you guys know about any issues the kbox mini's have as I have been having a few and how to fix them. the major ones I am getting is that it is leaking e-juice not alot but every now and then I can see the juice coming out the air holes.Other issue is the resistance is jumping like crazy all of a sudden I built a 0.8 RBA and it jumps to 0.9 1.0 and sometimes 2.3 and above. Anyone else having these issues ?


You mean the subox mini's tank is giving you an issue ?. Kbox mini is just the mod/battery

Have you tried tightening the post screws on your rba . That could be the cause of the erratic readings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius1988 (27/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> You mean the subox mini's tank is giving you an issue ?. Kbox mini is just the mod/battery
> 
> Have you tried tightening the post screws on your rba . That could be the cause of the erratic readings



Yes tightened it as as much as I can but still having the issue I see alot of guys on youtube is having the same issue but no one has a fix for it.


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Yes tightened it as as much as I can but still having the issue I see alot of guys on youtube is having the same issue but no one has a fix for it.



Do you have another tank to try out on the Kbox(to check if maybe a centre pin connetion issue) . Loose post screws would be the main cause of the resistance jumping around like that. Mine is solid & have never had an issue like that.

Can you maybe post a close up pic of your build?


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/1/16)

Also, make sure that your coil leads are not touching the walls of the deck cover.


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Also, make sure that your coil leads are not touching the walls of the deck cover.


Mod wouldn't fire at all. I always messed up on that part & ended up having to go back & cut.

Perks of cutting wire with a nail clipper


----------

